# Beijing...my son has  a question



## suesam (May 23, 2010)

Hope I posted this in the best spot.... my son is in Beijing for a study abroad program and just asked me to ask TUG where the best markets in Beijing are to buy cheap stuff? Cracks me up...he makes fun of my TUG addiction but is emailing me from China to get help from TUGGERS. 

Any advice or suggestions? He is having a fabulous time in China.... I just hope he comes back 

Sue


----------



## scrapngen (May 23, 2010)

My DH says the best market he knows of is the Silk Market. He says they sell a lot more than just silk and that it is a well known place so should be easy to find.


----------



## IngridN (May 23, 2010)

The prices at these markets are outrageous, so he needs to know prices and bargain hard. Also, if he's purchasing items such as tablecloths, take a tapemeasure and measure before purchasing. We were in Beijing in the fall of 1998 and purchased a summer weight, king size, silk comforter from either the Silk or Pearl market, don't remember which one. It's not a king size; my guess it's a queen size. I love it and it works on our king bed, but buyer beware. Also, in general, quality sucks on the cheaper stuff. 

Ingrid


----------



## jerseygirl (May 23, 2010)

We got our best bargains at an outdoor market ... in an alley .... very close to the Pennisula Hotel and the big mall, but I can't remember the exact location.  It wasn't immediately obvious ... we just sort of happened upon it while walking around.  Warning though -- the vendors were VERY aggressive.  They made the beach vendors in Mexico seem like rookies!

Here's a good article on the various markets:

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/beijing/0201022309.html

This silk store is really cool -- bought a wonderful duvet cover here:

http://www.fodors.com/world/asia/china/beijing/review-110304.html


----------



## suesam (May 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of your help!! I sent him the info and links. Have not heard back from him yet but am hoping to today! The shopping sounds a little stressful to me but I know he has been really excited about that aspect of the trip. 

Sue


----------



## Passepartout (May 25, 2010)

Not to start any 'anti-piracy' or political feelings here, but on a previous trip to mainland China, I found that if I'd ask the CD vendors "DVD?" they would frequently show me a discrete box of movies. Some won't work in USA coded players, but I haven't found any that won't work in portable DVD players. The quality isn't great, but iirc, they were about 10 Yuan ($1.25) The 'night markets' are a lot of fun to shop at, and be prepared to bargain aggressively and walk away if your price isn't met. His local guides should be able to locate these markets. Beware, the quality is not good. Gucci and Rolex aren't, and luggage can be used once- it won't stand up to twice. Pay accordingly.

Jim Ricks


----------



## jerseygirl (May 25, 2010)

I agree on quality issues.  We bought at least 12 of the great Chairman Mao watches (he waves as the time moves)...maybe 3 were still working by the time we got home to the US!   That being said, it's still "fun" shopping -- lots of buddahs, engraved boxes, etc.  If he takes the time to think about it (we didn't), he'll know what will make it home, what's piracy/illegal, etc.  We needed an extra suitcase for all our souvenirs -- bought a great "Fendi"  for $10 or so at the wall.  And, it lasted for at least 3 trips, not just one...replaced by a wonderful "Louis Vitton"  on another trip!


----------



## suesam (May 25, 2010)

Just got a text from my son in Beijing... said he shopped at the Silk Market and loved it. He said I really need to vacation in China because I would love it 

He will be going to Shanghai and Hong Kong next so if you all have any additional words of wisdom I should send him let me know! He obviously has faith in TUGGER knowledge!

Thanks so much!!

Sue


----------



## yoohoo (May 27, 2010)

We just came back from China; I was over the western Pacific yesterday at this time.

The thing about copies are that you need to be careful.  Some are good copies made with good material.  Some are just bad; they wouldn't last through the first washing.  The thing about bad is that you have to bring it back to find out about the quality; space is limited in baggage.  For the price you are not losing a whole lot.  We purchased Polo's for 20 yuan; they started out at 35.

We were at the Great Wall about six years ago.  Great Wall t-shirts were selling for 100 yuan each.  By the time we got down the hill about block, they were selling for ten.

About blankets, the same size (thickness, length, and width) can cost from 600 to 1000 yuan.  It depends on the silk used.


----------



## mski (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry if this is too late.  I lived in Beijing for 3 years and just got back a year ago.  Silk Market is a good general choice as is the Pearl Market (only for pearls).  My pearls have been appraised in the US for at least 5x the value I paid for them.  The outdoor market is called panjiayuan and is by far my favorite market.  It is a weekend outlet (some stalls open weekday but majority is weekend).  It is crazy busy and you have to haggle like crazy.  However some of the best buys were always when a friend introduced you to some back room place in an office complex.  You need someone with shopping experience to get into those.

If he hasn't done so already have him get suits made.  Mens dress shirts cost about 75-90 rmb, full suits about 500 rmb (depends on fabric).  The mall "3" near Yashow (across from Alameda restaurant) had good quality and a good price.  

Shanghai markets are more expensive than in Beijing and they weren't quite as willing to haggle.  They told me prices were more expensive in Shanghai.  The Shanghai Pearl Market has NFL, NHL and MLB jerseys (they look extremely real) for about 120-150 rmb, NHL were about 200 rmb.  There were only 2 shops in the market carrying these and the one I like better was in a back corner on first floor.  Can't find those in Beijing.

Just as a general rule of shopping, start at about 10-20% of what they ask.  If they turn their back and are completely insulted then you went too low and go to the next stall and go a little higher.  If they are willing to haggle then your price is very close and stay firm despite the "I make no money" line.  

HTH,
Melissa


----------



## suesam (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses! just heard from him... he lost his billfold... with my credit card, most of his money, and his drivers license.....thankfully his passport was in the hotel... now he has $7.00 left for three weeks because his debit card does not work either. This should be interesting.... I shall see how this works out........letting him handle it himself since he did not listen to me and wear his billfold and important stuff around his neck in a pouch which i gave him before he left and he left on the floor of his bedroom.... Mother does know best at least occasionally!  Stinker!!!


----------



## yoohoo (Jun 6, 2010)

I been back from Chna little over a week.  When I am there, I do not carry my billfold.  What does it have in it.  Credit cards?  Not too many place take them.  Driver license?  I am not driving over there.  Id?  Most Chinese would not know what is.  Money?  I carry my money ususally 3 to 4 hundred yuan in plastic bag in front pocket.  That is enough to buy a few things, have lunch and dinner, and pay to for a cab back.  I usually wear pants with pockets on the leg; that is where I put my passport. I also do not carry my good cell phone; I buy a cheap one there.  So the only things in my pocket are a cheap cell phone, a little money, and sometimes my passport.  My wife says that those pouches are no good.  The people know that you have all your important stuff in one place.

Another precaution you should take is to scan your passport and email the scan to yourself.  That way if you need a copy you print one from your email.

I am sorry to hear about your son losing his billfold.  By the way getting money to him is not that hard.  You can wire it to him.  It takes from 24 to 36 hours.  You will need the bank routing number and an account number.


----------

